

S4 Eye-Tracking Gimmicky? - tmacrina
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21791023

======
gregr401
I haven't seen any mention of this yet: how does this impact battery life? Is
the front camera on _all_ the time, periodically, only for certain apps, only
for certain interfaces of certain apps?

Honestly, one notable feature of the 4 that looks promising is AirGesture, or
being able to wear gloves or slightly hover above the screen instead of
pressing and swiping/tapping.

